# Antique gas stove



## TBONE (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 1910-1930's stove manufactured for sears&roebuck. The brand name is prosperity. It's in pretty good shape. Does anyone have any info on it?? Ia general idea of it's value ect...


----------



## Wirenuts (Mar 26, 2009)

To the right person it may be worth a few bucks, but the key is finding that one person! I would check online auction sites like EBay or Kijiji or something local to see if there is a market for something like this.  I have an old stove/oven that was my grandparents too and haven't had the time to do any research on it.  In your case I would google the brand and model and see where that takes you.  Have a good one.


----------

